# Beginning with Android Development



## tracetheory (Dec 17, 2011)

Alright so here's the deal, I know there are a million different threads out there of people looking for how to start programming for Android, ect. But this is a little different. I'm not that new to programming. I have worked with Python, C, HTML, ASM, in the past, and I know the basics of programming.(Small amount of C/C++ back in the day of Nintendo DS homebrew) I know how to learn the languages, how to find the right resources, ect.(yay google) What I am having trouble with though is where to start and what exactly to focus in on while learning.
I have a clear goal in mind, I'm looking to develop both apps and custom ROMs for Android. I know Android is written in C/C++ and that apps are primarily written in Java. Should I skip learning Java, just learn C/C++ and just use the NDK? Or should I learn both Java and C/C++?(And if yes, which should I teach myself first?) This is the part where I am really lost at.

tl;dr: I want develop both custom ROMs and apps for Android. What languages should I learn, and where should my focus be?

Any guidance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## PonsAsinorem (Oct 10, 2011)

http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=667298


----------

